# Worried about my eating habits



## sarah (Jun 20, 2006)

there are days when i try to eat healthy and eat little,and i end up skipping a meal or two(in order to eat little,because portion control policy does not work for me,once i start eating,i cant seem to stop,so skipping a meal altogether works better for me),and the next day i start eating with a vengeance.last night i tried not to have dinner and instead just make do with a glass of 2% milk,but  around midnight i got a  pizza delivered and had 3 slices.and this morning i had a piece of chocolate cake and a couple more bites from another piece for breakfast(sigh).Although i'm going out for brisk walks everyday,and i walk for an hour or 45 minutes sometimes,but i think the way i'm eating,excercise will not save me!


----------



## riverli (Jun 20, 2006)

What is your occupation?My job is hard and i often thought a lot and eat without order .i am too thin .


cut eat maybe difficult,maybe you could find some low calorie food instead your popular ones.such as vegetables,fruit,etc.


----------



## sarah (Jun 20, 2006)

riverli said:
			
		

> What is your occupation?My job is hard and i often thought a lot and eat without order .i am too thin .
> 
> 
> cut eat maybe difficult,maybe you could find some low calorie food instead your popular ones.such as vegetables,fruit,etc.



 riverli! i'm a home maker.
my problem is i dont like low calorie food,all the things i wanna eat r high calorie diet(as must be the case with most ppl i'm sure).But i do try to switch to healthy low calorie food every now n then and when i seriously start craving all the good stuff,i dont try to deprive myself for a very long time.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay Sarah, it is a nasty kind of chain reaction, which you need to snap as soon as you can. After starving yourself by skipping a meal or two, of course you feel hungrier than ever and would be ready to scarf down a horse. At first it may be difficult for you if you are "lays potato chips" type of person, but try having 5 or 6 SMALL meals a day, instead of gorging once a day. Once you get into the swing of it, you will be less hungry when the next time to eat comes around, so you wouldn't have the urge to eat too much. It is the same with any kind of bad habits that needs to be fixed, it may be tough at the beginning but you will get used to it sooner than you think, so hang in there just for a while!!

Also if you are reasonably in good health, gear up your exercise routine. Something like bike riding, swimming, working with weights or getting a video or two and learn different dance routines, yoga, tae bo, tai chi etc. The adrenaline rush you get from relatively vigorous exercise will actually temper your appetite, even though you may think otherwise. 

Don't get too caught up with those "low cal" or "fat free" products, which often have many other compromises. Just keep your diet balanced, and keep talking to us about how you are getting on... we are always here for support and willing to help you any way we can... good luck and go for it!!


----------



## Suus (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Sarah, 

Skipping meals is really the worst option in trying to eat better. Every dietician will tell you that. You should certainly not skip breakfast, so as soon as you can, make yourself a sandwich or some cereal, and do not eat any sugar (or artificial sweeteners like aspartame) in the morning. You will end up craving it the whole day. Have some sugarless cereal with skimmed milk, or even better, yoghurt, and add some fresh fruit for sweetness, like banana or strawberries.
If your portions are out of control, try to start with eating the same amount, but healthier. Make sandwiches from whole wheat bread, preferably without any added sugar, and dress them with lettuce, chicken cold cuts and mustard e.g. Or mozzarella, basil and tomato, or goat's cheese with honey and thyme... For dinner, add an enormous salad to the menu and don't leave the table before you finished it. It will ease the cravings later in the evening.
Make your food special and make it with love, that really helps to enjoy it as it is, and not for the quantity.
Also, very important I think, try to eat as little processed foods as possible, as they contain lots of sugars and salts, very bad for your health and your weight. 
These little differences will get you started into a healthier routine.
I know it is all easy to say and hard to do, but I had the same bad routine as you have right now, and taking time to prepare my own meals from scratch really helped me to feel more worthy of anything, especially being in better shape.
I still hate working out, so in stead I walk longer distances to the market and bakery, and enjoy watching people and things like that. Oh, I sound like a softy... but it helped me a lot.

Good luck, hope I could help!


----------



## Weeks Janet (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Sarah Iam so glaid to see I am not the only one with a life time of bad eating habits. starving at times and then eating everything in site. I now am at 200 Lb and trying to lose. I don' like excercise eather. Making from scratch as much as I can. When we lived in Wichita I walked through the thrift shops almost everyday. Hear on the farm I only have the goats to talk to. If You would like I have some waite wachers recipes and what thay say you should eat will post it if you want good luck Iam right ther with you


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 20, 2006)

I must always battle the bulge. And it's harder as you get older. But I have found: 

reduce fats as well as reduce amounts. Eat slowly savoring each bite. If you drink, cut alcohol entirely for awhile and bring it back slowly, a glass of wine with a meal once in a while . Alcohol has calories! 

REAL FOOD will satisfy you. As you change your eating habbits, your likes and dislikes will change too. Start cutting fat out and other foods will taste great. Season foods lightly, but do season them. 

Use high flavor meats, like bacon, as a flavor additive rather than a portion by itself. In other words, use one piece of bacon and some drippings to flavor a dish of green beans, or to add zing to a salad. Go easy with dressings, but a real dressing tastes better than diet dressing so do use the real thing.

As summer is here, make dinner salads with diced grilled chicken or 3 oz of steak. Seriously, real serving portions are small. 4 oz meat is a good example.

switch to whole grains, they will fill you up and stay with you longer. Start cutting out sugar from cerials, soft drinks , tea coffee etc. if you must use a sweetener, I guess use splenda. 

Just don't order out or buy fast food. DON'T! make it yourself. Learn to make a healthier pizza with veggies (you can still have some meat and cheese, but they should not be the main event. Cut the veggies finely, a julienne ... very tasty and they caramelize a bit. sweeter, nicer I think. Make your own "Chinese"...ginger garlic and soy sauce. happy stir frying! use broth and go easy on the oil.

It is so easy to slide back but don't think of this as a diet, turn your mind to this is healthy cooking, this is gourmet cooking this is real food cooked properly. You don't have to stop eating or give up favorite foods, but look for ways to have the same thing in a better way. 

I find I eat less of really well made food beacuse it is so satisfying. 

RIght now I would like to eat a jumbo bag of good ole greasy Lays potato chips, with onion dip! but I'm not going to. I had an apple. 

WHen hungry, drink some water slowly. Make some oatmeal. Not the instant, the slow cooked. Why, the act of making it, really making it, will take your mind off of instant gratification. You want it sweet? add some raisins. 

Do it with a friend, do it together, get support, do it for a loved one, do it for yourself. 

FInd low cal tricks and there are lots of them. here's an example: Love baked potatoes? by themselves they are very healthy. OK no butter, no sour cream...go with balsamic vinegar and salt and pepper ... they taste like "boardwalk french fries" made up that way, and have no fat, lots of vit and minerals, and about as many calories as an apple. that paired with a 4 oz filet or chop, and a veggie/salad can be a very satisfying meal 

So how to cook with little fat in the pan? Bring the meat to room temp for a few minutes. Have the pan good and hot. Sear both sides 3 to 5 min. deglaze with a little low fat chicken broth.

but this becomes a life style change, not just a "diet" . go for it! and keep up the exercise, that's great!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a life long struggle. What helps me is to have something in the frig that is ready to eat. I try to make/bake something every day to have a variety of foods on hand. Right now, I have a loaf of 100% whole wheat bread, sliced, in the freezer, handy to just use one slice at a time. In the frig is a fresh raspberry crisp, cole slaw that was made with broccoli and cauliflower, and a cabbage au gratin casserole. Today I will make a chicken and rice casserole. I do have a weakness for cookies, but I make them, from whole wheat flour, and keep them in the basement freezer out of the way. Drink water, every time you walk into the kitchen. Even if you go there to get something to eat, drink a large glass of water first, that decreases my appetite.

I am trying to increase my exercise routine, (what routine? ). For the past THREE days, oh boy, I have been doing jumping jacks. I do 50 at a time and try to do it several times a day. Just takes a few minutes, can do them anywhere, and I have done them anywhere, waiting in lines, watching the goats eat their grain, did some on the front porch this morning, it was beautiful outside!

Good luck and keep at it!


----------



## sarah (Jun 20, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Okay Sarah, it is a nasty kind of chain reaction, which you need to snap as soon as you can. After starving yourself by skipping a meal or two, of course you feel hungrier than ever and would be ready to scarf down a horse. At first it may be difficult for you if you are "lays potato chips" type of person, but try having 5 or 6 SMALL meals a day, instead of gorging once a day. Once you get into the swing of it, you will be less hungry when the next time to eat comes around, so you wouldn't have the urge to eat too much. It is the same with any kind of bad habits that needs to be fixed, it may be tough at the beginning but you will get used to it sooner than you think, so hang in there just for a while!!
> 
> Also if you are reasonably in good health, gear up your exercise routine. Something like bike riding, swimming, working with weights or getting a video or two and learn different dance routines, yoga, tae bo, tai chi etc. The adrenaline rush you get from relatively vigorous exercise will actually temper your appetite, even though you may think otherwise.
> 
> Don't get too caught up with those "low cal" or "fat free" products, which often have many other compromises. Just keep your diet balanced, and keep talking to us about how you are getting on... we are always here for support and willing to help you any way we can... good luck and go for it!!



 urmaniac my frind! thanks a lot for the support and good advice!i have been trying to adopt frequent small meals a day method!i'm aware of it,and i do succeed with it sometimes,but my problem is i cant seem to stick to one method,i loooooove food,u know lately i've been thinking that i'm suffering from a serious eating disorder actually,food is on my mind most of the time.you will be surprised to know that most ppl compliment me on my figure still.I used to have a very nice figure before the baby.I'm 5 feet,4.And i used to weigh 52 kilos,and now after the baby i'm 60 kilos,which is not bad as everyone around me tells me.But i want to loose at least another 4 kilos.That is why i have been trying to improve the way i eat.it looks like after the baby,the fat around the body is more stubborn and doesnt go away easily!well i'm trying!


----------



## sarah (Jun 20, 2006)

i never drink,and the only meats i eat are,chicken,beef,lamb,sea food etc.Chicken most of all.i do eat lots of veggies,lentils greens,and fruits.i love milk,and i drink around 12-15 glasses of water a day.Dont take sodas or other artificial drinks that often.i would for example have coke once or twice a week.I think i'm good with all of this stuff.All of my calorie intake comes from sweets and desserts.I CAN NOT give up chocolate.and yes...i love to excercise and walk.I'm not a lazy person at all.
 i guess you must be thinking i'm crazy,and that i dont actually have a problem at all,but i do!i need to be stable in one healthy eating routine and keep excercising and not think about food all the time or that i might get fat one day!


----------



## Little Miss J (Jun 21, 2006)

I think it's important to remember that when you do have a bit (or a lot) of junk food that you haven't ruined everything.  I have trouble have a little bit of junk food then stopping!

It sounds like your doing most things well to me.  Wish I was that healthy!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 21, 2006)

sarah said:
			
		

> my problem is i cant seem to stick to one method,i loooooove food,u know lately i've been thinking that i'm suffering from a serious eating disorder actually,food is on my mind most of the time.


 
Oh yeah, I loooooove food myself, too!! And especially the sweets!! But believe me, you will also be able to control that too much appetite by getting yourself accustomed to frequent small meals. When you have meals with intervals extended too long, you get a physical craving, not only psychological, also your body tends to want extra supply for the next extended "drought" to come. This should cease to occur when you teach your body that it will get its feed within a few hours, it will stay calmer.
Also, if you have trouble with constantly thinking about food, you must keep yourself busy, and find some activity/hobby that you can keep your mind off, to distract yourself. Almost 2 years ago I quit smoking, even though I was only a light smoker, the nicotin addiction is very powerful, at the beginning there was that evil temptation at the back of my mind constantly --- if I allowed myself to remain idle. When it occured, I just got up and did my exercise routine, or immersed myself in some computer games, well, these games can be really a waste of time if you overdo it, but it does keep your hand and mind occupied and keeps you from suffering from the "deprivation". Of course there are many other more useful options, like do some gardening, redecorate the house or read a good book. Yes, do whatever you can to fill your day with activities, and try not to let yourself sit around and think about food!!



			
				sarah said:
			
		

> You will be surprised to know that most ppl compliment me on my figure still.I used to have a very nice figure before the baby.I'm 5 feet,4.And i used to weigh 52 kilos,and now after the baby i'm 60 kilos,which is not bad as everyone around me tells me.But i want to loose at least another 4 kilos.That is why i have been trying to improve the way i eat.it looks like after the baby,the fat around the body is more stubborn and doesnt go away easily!well i'm trying!


 
From what you tell us here, it seems that you ARE indeed still in fairly good shape. Accept the compliments you receive as they come, if you don't look good they wouldn't say that to you. Just for a while, stop fretting about whatever the excess you have, and concentrate on improving your life without pinching your waistline in front of the mirror for at least for a month. I am 5'6" and at one point weighed 58,5kg, and I was lean and mean. That was when I was very serious about weight lifting and it all came from the solid muscle. Keep focusing on your fitness routine, and keep working at your strength conditioning. The muscle tone you gain will give you a great definition (not the "mass") which will compliment your figure, and also the more muscle you have in your body the more metabolism you will tend to have as well. The important thing to remember as well is that muscle tissue weighs much more than fat, so it is normal when you improve your overall fitness you don't see a significant weight loss as you might have expected, especially when you are only just slightly overweight, like you are right now. So don't pay too much attention to what the scale says, but pay more attention to what you feel and the change in your strength and energy level. That is really the point of a real physical fitness.

Be patient, Sarah, it takes a lot of will power, dedication and perseverance, but know that you are not so far from it as you think. And as you start feeling better, the whole thing will get easier for you, believe me... and the proud feeling for yourself when you get there will be well worth all the effort. Take it one day at a time and keep us updated, hang in there!!
(((Hugs)))


----------



## Lady C (Jun 21, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Keep focusing on your fitness routine, and keep working at your *strength conditioning*. The muscle tone you gain will give you a great definition (not the "mass") which will compliment your figure, and also the more muscle you have in your body the more metabolism you will tend to have as well. The important thing to remember as well is that muscle tissue weighs much more than fat, so it is normal when you improve your overall fitness you don't see a significant weight loss as you might have expected, especially when you are only just slightly overweight, like you are right now. _So don't pay too much attention to what the scale says, but pay more attention to what you feel and the change in your strength and energy level._ That is really the point of a real physical fitness.


I agree with this 110%.  As you age you lose muscle mass if there is no form of strength conditioning a.k.a. weight lifting exercise.  The muscle may not show a drop in scale weight but you will feel it in how you look in the mirror and how your clothes fit.

It will take approximately 8 weeks of a regular exercise routine to SEE any difference.  So patience is a virtue.


----------



## sarah (Jun 22, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I loooooove food myself, too!! And especially the sweets!! But believe me, you will also be able to control that too much appetite by getting yourself accustomed to frequent small meals. When you have meals with intervals extended too long, you get a physical craving, not only psychological, also your body tends to want extra supply for the next extended "drought" to come. This should cease to occur when you teach your body that it will get its feed within a few hours, it will stay calmer.
> Also, if you have trouble with constantly thinking about food, you must keep yourself busy, and find some activity/hobby that you can keep your mind off, to distract yourself. Almost 2 years ago I quit smoking, even though I was only a light smoker, the nicotin addiction is very powerful, at the beginning there was that evil temptation at the back of my mind constantly --- if I allowed myself to remain idle. When it occured, I just got up and did my exercise routine, or immersed myself in some computer games, well, these games can be really a waste of time if you overdo it, but it does keep your hand and mind occupied and keeps you from suffering from the "deprivation". Of course there are many other more useful options, like do some gardening, redecorate the house or read a good book. Yes, do whatever you can to fill your day with activities, and try not to let yourself sit around and think about food!!
> 
> 
> ...



 Urmaniac! 
 I've been trying to have frequent small meals since the day i read your advice!i knew about this,but coming from another person,it had more effect on me and motivated me all over again.And i'm feeling better.I'm not thinking about food that much anymore so far.When sometimes i do,i start reading something or watching tv,Or i i start doin something like facial cleansing etc.The later helps keep my mind off food most effectivley.The reason? i dont know!
  Walking is my favorite excercise ever since i read this book,"walk yourself thin" by David A Rives.Its a great read and became my biggest motivation to start a regular syatemetic walking program.But i did a one hour work out routine too,apart from 1 hour and 15 minutes brisk walk every day.And i did the both things religiously.this all had to discontinue when i got pregnant.And that is why i gained a few extra pounds.But i'm working on resuming my old routine.And with incouragement and advice coming from you guys,i'm sure i will be able to make it!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm glad you've adopted the small meal plan Sarah as I was going to suggest that and adding some form of exercise to your new eating habits.  Notice I said new eating habits vs diet.  Personally, I know that when I think, "Oh my gosh I need to lose x amount of pounds" I start fretting about it and then food becomes my whole focus and I tend to want those things that aren't good for me all the more. Plus, the weight ends up being a struggle getting off and I get so frustrated.

However, now I think of it in terms of eating healthier. Its so much easier to deal with the change and I don't focus on the pounds now.  I don't own a scale I can tell the pounds are coming off by the way my clothes are fitting.  The only way I knew I'd gained weight is by going to the doctor.  Well I went back the otherday for a physical for work and lo and behold I indeed had lost weight but like I said I didn't need a scale to tell me that.  I think scales are one of the worst things you can have in your home.  When I owned one I found myself jumping on that thing everyday and becoming frazzled it I'd gained a pound.  Best thing I ever did was put that thing in the rummage. 

Anyway, now instead of fried foods I opt for grilled or baked and honestly I don't even miss the fried foods now.  I've started drinking water, which can be a struggle for me but I do force myself to do that as one of my kidneys is compromised (runs in the family).  I do occasionally allow myself a pop or ice cream as I don't think its fair to compleletly deprive myself. 

I think that with a change to a healthier eating habit you need to include some form of exercising..........my favorite is walking. I was doing toning exercises everyother day but got out of the habit of that because I just have so much going on now that I just tend to forget.  However, I'm starting back to school in the fall and signed up for their fitness center.  Since I'm paying for that I'll def. not be ignoring to go there.  Besides I enjoy working out with the equipment and I have a friend that also joined so we'll be doing it together.

Good luck with changing your eating habits...........we're all rooting for ya girl! But try not to let it consume your thoughts or else your going to want the foods that aren't good for you even more.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

Way to go, Sarah!! Great to see you on the right track!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now, try to stick with what you are doing right now for a while and make that a priority, and stash away your scale!! I agree with Sizz, it will do you more harm than good in a situation like yours. Keep focusing on how you feel.

And yes, make sure to eat plenty of fresh vegs and fruits, sufficient amount of quality carbohydrates, (essential for the energy and stamina you will need.), dairy products too, as long as you don't eat too much of it, will give you an excellent source of protein and calcium. It is okay to treat yourself to something you really enjoy, like a sweet dessert... life is short, you gotta treat yourself. Maybe a small slice of cake or moderate cup of ice cream a day, something you can look forward to everyday. But if there are some junkfood, or something unhealthy that you are fond of but can live without, stay away absolutely. That's what I do with potato chips. If I don't eat them at all, I don't miss them, I don't even look at them when I go to a supermarket, however IF I do open a bag and pop one in my mouth, the whole bag will be finished in a blinding speed!! If you can live without them, leave them alone!!

It is great that there are type of physical activities you enjoy like walking, but I think it is a good time to enhance your exercise routine. It is much more fun to give a variety and try different format, you will discover new activities you will enjoy, and keeps you away from getting bored from doing the same old thing over and over every day. When you get a chance, explore the possibility!! 

In any case, I am really happy for you that you are having a great start, and it shows that you are already beginning to feel better. Keep up the great job my friend!!


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Sarah, hope things are going well for you back home.  I am not here with any advice.  I am the same way.  I don't crave for sweets but I like snacking and I don't always snack on things that are considered healthy. 

I am not a fast food junky nor do I eat a lot of chocolate or sweets so that probably saves me.  As we age our body starts to get sluggish and I notice that after having two kids.  I have never had a weight problem all my life and even after two kids I am sure I can fit into my teenage clothes but overall I don't get a feeling of being fit. 

These paranoia attacks come and go  .  I am going to start excercising more regularly now that we have a club membership.  I used to walk 2 miles 4 days a week last summer and it did make me feel really good.  

I like to start slow and take baby steps.  For me it's not eating out much, cooking foods that are low in fat (My family likes Indian food so I cook it but alter it to make it healthy, with the spices you don't miss the fat at all).  I almost never cook any sweets unless I have company.  My boys normally eat fruit when they crave sweets and so do I.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just came past a restaurant on the corner of my street and noticed at least 8 or nine kids' bikes left in front of the eatery. What I suspected was true.

I looked inside and sure enough, their were at least 8 or 9 chubby pre-teen boys in there having ordered a heart attack lunch - gourging on cheesburgers, cheesesteak subs, French fries and soda.

Heart attack city!!


----------



## Claire (Jun 25, 2006)

This is a good time of year to think about healthy eating and exercise.  Right now fruit and vegetables taste wonderful.  The weather most places is such that you can get out and move.  It is in the winter months (I guess there are some of you from AU or NZ, I apologise) that we have the hardest time.  So now is the time to start a new program, not in January when you're almost doomed to failure.  Instead of new years resolutions, we should have summer solstice resolutions!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ever since I started eating healthy foods and cutting down on fatty foods, starches and sweets, I noticed that every time that I walk past a McDonald's, BK or the restaurant where I saw those little boys gourging on hamburgers,
subs and French fries the other day, if I smell them cooking, it starts to make me feel sick on my stomach!

Is that normal for someone who's on a healthier diet, or is that just a phase that I'm going through? Too bad restaurants don't served turkey burgers though. They're more healthier than beef.

But they DO have grilled chicken as an alternative.


~Corey123.


----------



## Silver (Jun 25, 2006)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Ever since I started eating healthy foods and cutting down on fatty foods, starches and sweets, I noticed that every time that I walk past a McDonald's, BK or the restaurant where I saw those boys eating hamburgers,
> subs and French fries, if I smell them cooking, it starts to make me feel sick on my stomach!
> 
> Is that normal for someone who's on a healthier diet, or is that just a phase that I'm going through? Too bad restaurants don't served turkey burgers though. They more healthier than beef.
> ...



While very much off-topic, yes, many people have reported feeling ill simply by smelling unhealthy/fast foods/etc.  

Personally...in the 4.5 months since I started taking care of myself (which I recognize is NOT long at all), I have yet to experience that.  I have had ONE Big Mac and ONE Whopper and a few other big, bad cheat meals and plenty of naughty desserts...and I have absolutely adored every bite.



Sarah, as to your original inquiry - my belief is this - you have to be _ready_ to change the way you eat.  I had tried to get on the fitness/health bandwagon many times but couldn't because I simply wasn't willing to overhaul my diet.  I have now done so because I was just...ready.  If you're not, you won't stick to it.

I love crappy food.  I love desserts.  I love sweets.  I love chocolate.  I simply choose not to eat them and find healthier alternatives that fulfill those kinds of cravings.  So far, it's been working for me.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 25, 2006)

It IS stronly suggested by their doctors that diabetics refrain from eating fried foods - especially those foods fried in unhealthy fats or oils.

Canola or olive oil is recommend though for those who still tend to eat something fried now and then. I use either of the two. It's not so much the hamburgers, but the bread for me that I must keep and eye on. Can't have too much.

But if you're going to gourge on hamburgers like that, you might want to get them from BK, at least. Theirs are flame-broiled, whereas the unhealthy fat drips away from the meat for more healthier eating. Which also means that the the patties aren't sitting in the fat like at MD's.


I've been eating so much salad as of late. I will only eat salads at those and other places. I was getting the crispy chicken on my salad at MD's, but it is unbearably salty!! 

I've since switched over to the grilled chicken on the salads and found out that is much, much less salty and flavorful, so grilled chicken it is on my salad from now on there.


~Corey123.


----------



## sarah (Jun 30, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I'm glad you've adopted the small meal plan Sarah as I was going to suggest that and adding some form of exercise to your new eating habits.  Notice I said new eating habits vs diet.  Personally, I know that when I think, "Oh my gosh I need to lose x amount of pounds" I start fretting about it and then food becomes my whole focus and I tend to want those things that aren't good for me all the more. Plus, the weight ends up being a struggle getting off and I get so frustrated.
> 
> However, now I think of it in terms of eating healthier. Its so much easier to deal with the change and I don't focus on the pounds now.  I don't own a scale I can tell the pounds are coming off by the way my clothes are fitting.  The only way I knew I'd gained weight is by going to the doctor.  Well I went back the otherday for a physical for work and lo and behold I indeed had lost weight but like I said I didn't need a scale to tell me that.  I think scales are one of the worst things you can have in your home.  When I owned one I found myself jumping on that thing everyday and becoming frazzled it I'd gained a pound.  Best thing I ever did was put that thing in the rummage.
> 
> ...



 You know Sizz! i dont have a weighing machine.I checked my weight when i went to see my doc.I will NOT buy one!because i know it will make me crazy!lol.anyways,thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## sarah (Jun 30, 2006)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Hi Sarah, hope things are going well for you back home.  I am not here with any advice.  I am the same way.  I don't crave for sweets but I like snacking and I don't always snack on things that are considered healthy.
> 
> I am not a fast food junky nor do I eat a lot of chocolate or sweets so that probably saves me.  As we age our body starts to get sluggish and I notice that after having two kids.  I have never had a weight problem all my life and even after two kids I am sure I can fit into my teenage clothes but overall I don't get a feeling of being fit.
> 
> ...



 i guess ppl who r not much into sweets,r very lucky,because they dont have to suppress the cravings.For me,i think sweets r the main cause for all the weight gain problems i'm facing.
 i bought a treadmill today,so i can no longer have excuses if i dont wanna leave home for excercise.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 3, 2006)

Try making a do-abel meal plan (you need more than a glass of milk for dinner and you shouldn't skip meals). You're attempts to save calories by restricting will send you into overeating later. Plan out your meals with an online planner and make sure they include starch, protein and fat. Try the 40/40/20 approach: thats 40% of calories from starch, 40% protein, and 20% from fat. There are plenty of websites to help you figure out the counts of different foods, like calorieking.com. If you need to lose weight, try having an amount of calories appopriate for your height, weight, and activity level to lose a pound a week. Try this:
http://www.cancer.org/docroot/PED/content/PED_6_1x_Calorie_Calculator.asp

I think the most important thing is to just come up with a plan so that you can make good dietary desigions in advanced, instead of poor ones when you're hungry.


----------



## Claire (Jul 24, 2006)

You can fit into your teenage clothes?  Haha.  Obviously, you haven't a clue as to what a weight problem even is.


----------

